# How to tell the differences in usb cables



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a bunch of usb cables that i have not used...some were 1.0 version and i assume the more recent ones were the 2.0 vers...but looking at them, i cannot tell the difference. Is there a way or a software that can measure , like one measuring the broadband speed?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Are there any markings printed or molded along the length of the cable itself, like "USB 2.0", "High Speed" or "II"?


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Most of the smaller sizes show complete blank nada..but I did see one that does say High Speed...is that a usb 2.0? if it is, wouldn't it be just as easy to put USB 2.0?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If you mean USB cables that have smaller Mini-B plugs on the end when you say "smaller sizes", there is a good chance that they may be USB 2.0. The Mini-B plugs used on cameras, portable media players, cell phones, etc. did not become standardized and common until USB 2.0 was standardized.

There may have been a marketing reason to label the cables as "High Speed" rather than "USB 2.0"

USB 1.1 has a maximum data rate of 12 Mbits/sec (~1.5 Megabytes/sec and USB 2.0 has a maximum data rate of 480 Mbits/sec (~60 Megabytes/sec). If you have an external USB hard drive with a USB 2.0 interface and a jack to match your cables plus a computer with a USB 2.0 interface, you should be able to compare the data transfer rates of say a 50 Megabyte file using your known USB 2.0 cable vs. the unknown cables.


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

If you mean USB cables that have smaller Mini-B plugs on the end when you say "smaller sizes", there is a good chance that they may be USB 2.0. The Mini-B plugs used on cameras, portable media players, cell phones, etc. did not become standardized and common until USB 2.0 was standardized.>>>

That being the case, then all but one should be 2.0 version...its just some of those cables go back to about nearly 10 years don't recall when 2.0 made its debut. Thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I believe that the USB 2.0 standard was released in the first half of 2000 but it may have taken a while to be implemented by some equipment manufacturers. Plus, I don't think that manufacturers were required to stop making or selling USB 1.1 equipment.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

USB 1 & 2 data rate /speed/ do not depend of cable type.
Easy test, plug in any USB stick thrue cables and you`ll see type of connection on the monitor, right down corner. For USB 1 will be a notice of slower connection. You can plug several cables together in serie connect. Max lenght is about 5 to 10 meters.


----------

